# Best online Hobby stores?



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Good evening to all! Quick question, best place to shop online that has great service and fast shipping. I know I am in Houston but we have 1 hobby shop that deals with model railroads. 

thanks for the imput
fbradlaw


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Trainworld http://www.trainworld.com/

MB Klein (Model Train Stuff) http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/


----------



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks for the info


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

My money is on Fifer Hobby Supply. He also has the thread on the ACTRR. Good people,good service and good products.www.fiferhobby.com


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

By the way, they are in New Mexico, so close by.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some more good ones. Sometimes you have to shop
around when one place is out of stock.

http://www.thefavoritespot.com/

Another excellent place to find specialty tools and 
hobby materials is MicroMart.com They have
trains also, but may be a tad high.

Don


----------



## SamFoy (Dec 15, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a train store in Dallas, Tx - I'm visiting there and don't know the area>


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> Some more good ones. Sometimes you have to shop
> around when one place is out of stock.
> 
> http://www.thefavoritespot.com/
> ...


Do you mean Micro-Mark?

I would add MB Klein / Model Train Stuff and Trainworld On-Line.

And I have to add Walthers, at least as a reference source. Sometimes they have good sale prices.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SamFoy said:


> Can anyone suggest a train store in Dallas, Tx - I'm visiting there and don't know the area>


There is Dallas Model Works in Plano. Never been there, but have gotten some good deals on line.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

SamFoy said:


> Can anyone suggest a train store in Dallas, Tx - I'm visiting there and don't know the area>


I've been a few times to Discount Model Trains. I thought I was in an industrial area with all of the plain white metal buildings, but don't let that fool you. They have a pretty good selection and decent prices. They also have a wall of consignment locomotives and a glass case of consignment rolling stock (mostly HO).

https://plus.google.com/102664964170671557122/about?gl=us&hl=en

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Discount-Model-Trains/163395233678746

-Trever


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would first ask what scale your after and what are you after?

Fifer Hobby Supply is mainly N scale?
Favorite Spot doesn't have any O?
Model train world has no G? 
Train world has it all but no Z?

Another would be what are you hunting for? 
Trains,scenery, parts?

For an all around store that has a lot, I guess Train world would have it all.
Though I don't think they have Z scale?


----------



## SamFoy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

After striking out on the exact turnouts I needed, I stumbled upon Bill's Trains. So far every order I've placed with him has arrived 4-5 days later. MB Klein can easily take over a week and I didn't find any price differential. Bill doesn't have a huge selection and his website is a little klunky, but for what I needed it's been great.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys.
I hope you all find a shop and enjoy the hobby.
Mike


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Something I would add to this thread is that you have to watch the shipping prices! Most places seem to sell product for about the same prices, but they get you on shipping. I can't justify paying $10 in shipping when I'm only ordering $10 in parts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Gee, we seem to have breathed new life into this oldie (and not baddie). I would offer a partial contradiction to Shdwdrgn's outlook, in that most places don't "get you" on the shipping. Look at shipping rates from the major shippers and you'll find that they really are just passing the shipping cost on to you, plus a little bit for the packing materials and to pay the guy who actually packs the box (if they're paying him minimum wage, and it takes 15 minutes to locate, pack, and ship your box, that's about $2.50). To get a true price comparison, you need to account for your time driving to / from (and possibly time searching for an item in a store when you can just search and click on line), the gas you use, wear and tear on your vehicle, and possibly sales tax. Most of the time, it's fairly even.

Now, that said, there ARE some places that do seem to charge exorbitant S&H fees, but they're the exception. But before you just order on-line, consider that your LHS may in fact be a resource that you want to keep around, and consider doing business there regardless.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

feldon30 said:


> After striking out on the exact turnouts I needed, I stumbled upon Bill's Trains. So far every order I've placed with him has arrived 4-5 days later. MB Klein can easily take over a week and I didn't find any price differential. Bill doesn't have a huge selection and his website is a little klunky, but for what I needed it's been great.


I purchased a majority of the track for my N scale layout a few years ago from Bills and when I went to start my HO I tried to go to the site, but my webroot software flags the site as unsafe. I just tried again and got the same thing. May be nothing, not sure why it's being flagged.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

FWIW, I've had issues with webroot (brightcloud) in the past improperly marking emails from legitimate sites as spam. Their algorithm seems geared towards only recognizing big-name companies and dropping everyone else.

Taking a look at webroot's page, billstrains.com appears to be marked as 'suspicious' for no other reason than it is a low-traffic website. Webroot indicates no actual threats have been found on Bill's site, nor have there been any negative reports against the domain, but apparently if you're not working with millions of customers per day then you're not worthy of an honest ranking by webroot.

(Yes, I have a personal beef with webroot -- my experience with them suggests that they are about as useful as McAfee when it comes to accessing threats.)

And I missed that link earlier, thanks for pointing it out again because I have not visited Bill's site before... I'm off to browse now!


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info Shdwdrgn. That is the only site I've had issues with, I'll remember this if I run into another site in the future.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

how about Caboose Hobbies in Denver, Colorado?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

microbuss said:


> how about Caboose Hobbies in Denver, Colorado?


I can tell you that shopping in the store itself is fantastic. The place is huge for a hobby store, with a great selection. It's a bit overwhelming when you first walk in, but most things are organized by scale. And the staff are fantastic... everyone I've talked to has been willing to take the time to help out, answer questions, or point me to a particular part. The last time I was there I picked up an HOn3 Labelle passenger car kit, and the gentleman helping me was happy to open the box to show me the details, point out appropriate seating and stoves for detailing the interior, and provide info on the appropriate trucks to use (I had no idea that passenger cars used a different truck). My worst problem is trying to hold back and walk out of there with less than $100 in supplies.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I think the answer to this question might depend on what you're into. I'm strictly American Flyer S gauge so most of my shopping is done here:

Portline Hobby Supplies:
http://www.portlines.com/

Larry


----------



## Don72 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Online Hobby Shops*

I have good luck with Cherry Creek Hobbies in Torrington Wyoming. They seem to have good prices and good service.


----------



## Don72 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Online Hobby Shops*

Forgot in my post to mention Cherry Creek stocks primarily HO equipment.


----------

